# Taurus Holster?



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Does anyone know for certain if a Taurus M44 6" will fit in a holster made for a S&W 629 Classic Hunter (full length barrel shroud/lug)?


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Sounds likes a quality piece. Call the leather maker. They would know in an instant if it'll work. Any weird sights on either?

M.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Near as I can tell, the M44 is pretty much a carbon copy of the 629/29. 
I called Taurus, and would you believe THEY couldn't (or wouldn't) tell me?

The holster I like best for belt carrying big handguns is the Bianchi Cyclone. If you can even contact a human being there, they won't talk to you unless your a dealer...


----------

